# Gaining Weight????



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

Whats the best way to get my puppy to gain alittle bit of weight, but not to overdue it?????
she's 3 months old right now


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

give her a high quality food... what do you need to put weight on em for? they look perfect to me!!!


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

NEELA said:


> give her a high quality food... what do you need to put weight on em for? they look perfect to me!!!


i think she would look better if she was just a bit thicker


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

good food, i sprinkled calf/foal starter on my boys food when he was a pup. its full of vitamins and nutrients. u can get it from the local feed store. just lay off the stuff right before she starts the lanky stage.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

id just give her time shes only 3 months she doesnt need to be 50 60 pounds lol keep feedin her right and just give it time and shell grow up big and strong


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You can add a teaspoon of corn oil to their food.


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok Thanks :rofl: 
whats the lanky stage???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ive never heard of giving a dog supplements for livestock.... the lanky stage is where your pups body is kinda akward... most of the time it's where he/she looks longer or taller than it should.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its the teenage months, Usually about 5 months to 11months


----------



## MX_Bigtime (Jul 29, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Its the teenage months, Usually about 5 months to 11months


ok thanks for the info


----------



## TysonZoe (Aug 1, 2007)

I was told once we got our female fixed that she would thicken up, and its been I want to say 6 months or more since she got fixed and she hasnt gained any weight, is that normal?


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

> I was told once we got our female fixed that she would thicken up, and its been I want to say 6 months or more since she got fixed and she hasnt gained any weight, is that normal?
> 
> 
> > have you weighed her or are you just going by eye if your going by eye she probably has gained weight but shes just filling her body well how should i say it fillin her frame or w.e you know what i mean lol and you said shes about 50 at a year id say thats right on target


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

TysonZoe said:


> I was told once we got our female fixed that she would thicken up, and its been I want to say 6 months or more since she got fixed and she hasnt gained any weight, is that normal?


depends on the age of your dog too... ive noticed with my female dogs they start to thicken after about a year and a half post surgery.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Please do not try top bulk up or fatten up a pup. Doing so would put extra stress on developing joints. Also the pups will be genetically what it is meant to be and nothing will change that. 

Feed a normal amount of high quality food and let her exercise and play like a pup that will help the pup develop to her potential in a healthy way. APBTs really do not start filling out fully until between 1-3 years old depending on the Bloodlines

Also they are not supposed to be bulky dogs. They should have lean muscle like an athlete as they mature

Hope that helps


----------

